# Will our Littles Hold On???



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Hi Peter

Darryl and I went to Melissa's last night and she told us she was pregnant yipeeeeeeeeeeeee. (apparently the naughty thing had tested on Tuesday and got a faint line too). We couldn't believe it and were both in total shock. 

However, she was concerned because the spotting was getting heavier. Neither of us slept at all last night. This morning Melissa tested again and the line was a little darker but Melissa said she was now starting to bleed....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

I rang the clinic and they told us to come in, they gave Melissa a progesterone injection in her bum and gave her stronger pessaries. They still say there is strong chance the littles will hold on and continue to grow and all we can do now is wait and pray...

We are feeling so nervous now and hoping our prayers are answered........ xxxxxxxxxx

Have you heard many stories where spotting/bleeding have occurred and the littles held on??

love

Lily x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh Lilly


I am so pleased for you and your DH, i will pray very hard tonight for your little bubbys and hope very hard that everything will be ok. Bleeding is common isnt it, the very best of luck Lilly

Love Lou xxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lily,

Congratulations!!

The bleeding is a concern but your clinic clearly has it under control. Many pregnancies have continued through such bleeds and some women even bleed throughout their pregnancy!

Keep thinking positive and good luck!!

Peter



Lillianna said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Darryl and I went to Melissa's last night and she told us she was pregnant yipeeeeeeeeeeeee. (apparently the naughty thing had tested on Tuesday and got a faint line too). We couldn't believe it and were both in total shock.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucy (May 27, 2002)

Lilliana

That is absolutely FANTASTIC!!! You must be delighted and terrified all at the same time!

How exciting! Make sure you keep us posted. I will have everything crossed for you.
 
 
 

Lucy xxx


----------



## Lucy (May 27, 2002)

See!! Peter just posted right before me, and if his reassurances don't make you feel 100% better nothing will! 

Good luck Lilly.


----------



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks you Everyone especially Peter 

We are very excited but worried about the bleeding....

Mel will test again tomorrow so we are praying for the line to get even darker and the spotting to stop!!! I just hope the spotting/bleeding is still being caused by the littles burrowing even deeper...

love

Lily x


----------

